# Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher!



## Miguel_Classical

Hello,

Could you please explain to me why it's "über dem" instead of "über den" in this phrase? Because to my understanding you are _hanging the picture over the TV Set_, which expresses motion. 

*Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher!*

In other words, wouldn't we write, "*Häng das Bild über den Fernseher*"? Why then don't we write, "*Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher*"? 

Thank you


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Miguel_Classical said:


> Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher!



In my opinion, *über den Fernseher* would specify a location and is on the same level as *an die Wand* - two separate local adverbials(?)/determinators. While _*über dem Fernseher*_ specifies _Wand_. But both have the same meaning, and both are grammatically correct.


----------



## Riverplatense

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> But both have the same meaning.



I wouldn't be sure:
_Häng das Bild an die Wand über den Fernseher!_ = Put the picture on the wall! (Where on the wall? Above the TV.)
_Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher!_ = Put the picture on the wall! (On which wall? The one above the TV.)

So I would say that the first sentence refers to another wall than the second. In the first sentence the wall had already been specified beforehand. In the second sentence the wall is specified through the sentence.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Riverplatense said:


> (On which wall? The one above the TV.)


I interpret it as: On which *part of* the wall? The part above the TV set. There is no


berndf said:


> target, goal or destination


The wall is above the TV set and stays there. Only the picture has a "target", namely, the wall.


Miguel_Classical said:


> Why then don't we write, "*Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher*"?


I guess you mean "… *über den*"


----------



## Riverplatense

Schlabberlatz said:


> I interpret it as: On which *part of* the wall? The part above the TV set. There is no



Hm, that's exactly how I interpret _an die Wand über den Fernseher_, whereas _Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher_ can be periphrased as _Häng das Bild an die(jenige) Wand, die über dem Fernseher ist_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Riverplatense said:


> Hm, that's exactly how I interpret _an die Wand über den Fernseher_, whereas _Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher_ can be periphrased as _Häng das Bild an die(jenige) Wand, die über dem Fernseher ist_.


To me, both sentences refer to the same wall. Perhaps the sentences are a bit confusing because they contain redundant information? "Häng das Bild über dem Fernseher auf" would be the normal way of saying it. Pictures are normally hung on walls; thus: no need to mention the wall.


----------



## Riverplatense

Schlabberlatz said:


> I guess you mean "… *über den*"



I think that's exactly why the original poster asked. He expected _über den_ to be there, but there was _über dem_.



Miguel_Classical said:


> Could you please explain to me why it's "über dem" instead of "über den" in this phrase?



Usually, it is not _über dem_, but _über den_. Have you read the dative variant somewhere? I think there are only two explanations:

The person specified a wall that is somewhere else than the wall where the TV set is (as explained in #3).
(More probable, I think) The person mixed up both cases, because of lack of attention, insufficient skills in written German, simple typing mistake etc. You see such mistakes not rarely also in texts written by natives.


----------



## bearded

Riverplatense said:


> _Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher_ can be periphrased as _Häng das Bild an die(jenige) Wand, die über dem Fernseher ist_.


I fully agree (for what my opinion is worth, since I'm not a German native speaker). There are many examples of ''double local determinators'' in German, where only the first element is in the accusative case to show the target/destination, and the second one does not need to do so. An example from a recent thread: _bitte schick die Waren an meine Adresse in Griechenland _(no need to say _nach _Griechenland in this phrase, or to say über _den _Fernseher in the OP phrase - unless a particular wall was specified beforehand, as you wrote in #3).


----------



## JClaudeK

To be honest, the sentence
_"Häng das Bild an die Wand über de*m* Fernseher!"_ sounds strange to me.
How can there be a (whole) wall *above* the TV set?

Personnaly, I would always say _"Häng das Bild an die Wand über de*n* Fernseher/ di*e* Kommode/ da*s* Buffet." _

But to express
_Put the picture on the wall! (On which wall? The one "above" the TV.)_
I would say: Häng das Bild an die Wand, *wo der Fernseher steht*.


----------



## Gernot Back

Riverplatense said:


> _Häng das Bild an die(jenige) Wand, die über dem Fernseher ist_.





bearded said:


> There are many examples of ''double local determinators'' in German, where only the first element is in the accusative case to show the target/destination, and the second one does not need to do so


Yes, but with this example, it doesn't make any sense: A wall is *behind* a TV set, not *above*. The part of the wall above the TV set is part of the wall behind it. Of course, it wouldn't make any sense to attach the picture directly on the part of the wall behind the TV set itself since you wouldn't be able to see the picture there. The only context in which


Miguel_Classical said:


> Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher!


makes sense is some sort of room devider streching from the ceiling above the TV but not reaching behind it all the way down to the floor, maybe also in the case of a TV set standing in a pass-through.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Yes, but with this example, it doesn't make any sense: A wall is behind a TV set, not above.


You are splitting hairs here. The part of the wall where the speakers wants the picture to be placed is both behind and above the TV set. The version of the sentence with _über dem_ easily interpretable.


----------



## Frieder

JClaudeK said:


> _"Häng das Bild an die Wand über de*m* Fernseher!"_ sounds strange to me.


I thought so, too. But why does _"Häng das Bild über de*m* Fernseher an die Wand!" _work? It's almost the same ...


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> The version of the sentence with _über dem_ easily interpretable.


So is (Ruhrdeutsch):

A: _Wo gehsse (hin)?_
B: _Im Supermarkt / beim Aldi / bei die Omma!_​


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> So is (Ruhrdeutsch):
> 
> A: _Wo gehsse (hin)?_
> B: _Im Supermarkt / beim Aldi / bei die Omma!_​


But only within the grammar rules of that dialect, I meant within the grammar rules of standard German.


----------



## Gernot Back

Frieder said:


> But why does _"Häng das Bild über de*m* Fernseher an die Wand!" _work?


Indeed, this one *does *work. It indicates the position of the person while driving the nail into the wall.


berndf said:


> But only within the grammar rules of that dialect, I meant within the grammar rules of standard German.


_Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher!_​
... is sub-standard too in my opinion. The only grammatically correct interpretation is that of _über dem Fernseher_ as a prepositional attribute and part of the phrase indicating the direction (directive complement), which, as I already pointed out, doesn't make sense except in the case of an incomplete wall.


----------



## Riverplatense

JClaudeK said:


> To be honest, the sentence
> _"Häng das Bild an die Wand über de*m* Fernseher!"_ sounds strange to me.
> How can there be a (whole) wall *above* the TV set?





Gernot Back said:


> Yes, but with this example, it doesn't make any sense: A wall is *behind* a TV set, not *above*.



Yes, of course. But I just referred to grammar and not to the extra-linguistic world. And grammar rules are not affected by the way we build houses. The given sentence is correct, even if strange. Of course, «strange sentences» can be an indicator for mistakes, but they can be eventually proven only with context.


----------



## JClaudeK

Riverplatense said:


> But I just referred to grammar and not to the extra-linguistic world.


Both should correspond, shouldn't they?

At a pinch, one can imagine: _"Häng das Bild über de*m* Fernseher  an die Wand !" _(Wo soll ich das Bild an die Wand hängen?)


----------



## Riverplatense

JClaudeK said:


> _"Häng das Bild über de*m* Fernseher  an die Wand !" _(Wo soll ich das Bild an die Wand hängen?)



Yet here one could also understand: _Häng das Bild, das über dem Fernseher ist, an die Wand!_, because dative refers to a state (_wo?_), while only the accusative refers to a movement (_wohin?_). However, here _über dem Fernseher_ can also refer _to the action_ that takes place above the tv set. Here it's the question of how you distribute the constitutes. In any case, the OP's sentence can't be understood like this.



JClaudeK said:


> Both [scil.: grammar and extra-linguistic world] should correspond, shouldn't they?



I don't think so. One can perfectly compose sentences saying: _Rome is the capital of Spain_. _My dog won the short-story contest_. _Der Salamander flog bis in den tiefsten Keller hinauf_.


----------



## elroy

Riverplatense said:


> One can perfectly compose sentences saying: _Rome is the capital of Spain_. _My dog won the short-story contest_. _Der Salamander flog bis in den tiefsten Keller hinauf_.


 Or _Colorless green ideas sleep furiously_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Idiomatische und sinnvolle Beispielsätze finde _ich_ auf jeden Fall nützlicher!


----------



## Riverplatense

JClaudeK said:


> Idiomatische und sinnvolle Beispielsätze finde _ich_ auf jeden Fall nützlicher!



Sie sind doch idiomatisch  _Nützlicher _mögen in jeder Hinsicht stimmige Beispielsätze in der Tat sein


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Both should correspond, shouldn't they?


Absolutely not. That would make both critical discourse and _Erkenntnis_ impossible. How should one debate alternative theories, if hypotheses could only be formulated after being established as true? It is an absolutely crucial property of language to be able to formulate meaningful synthetic sentences that may be or may not be factually true.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I think it depends on whether "die Wand über dem Fernseher" is idiomatic or not. 
Ich sehe die Wand über dem Fernseher.

I found lots of examples, and I want to quote two:

Sasha Marianna Salzmann: Ich saß da, starrte an die Wand über dem Fernseher. (in "Außer sich")
Rainer Gross: "Er rollt es einmal gegen die Richtung, um es zu glätten, piekt es mit vier Reißnägeln an die Wand über dem Fernseher, sodass er es immer sehen kann."  in "Holiday".

I do not know about substandard, but to me it is idiomatic. We are not discussing geometry here. Geometrically "Die Wand über dem Fernseher" is "Decke". But idiomatically it is behind and above the TV if you sit in Front of it.

Häng das Bild an (die Wand über dem Fernseher)!  one phrase, "über dem Fernseher" explains the wall/the part of the wall.
Häng das Bild an (die Wand) (über den Fernseher)! two phrases, "über den Fernseher" explains the place.

I would prefer the first sentence. At least in my area it sounds better than the second one.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> That would make both critical discourse and _Erkenntnis_ impossible.



Wir sprechen hier über Grammatik-Beispiele, oder? Was hat "critical discourse" mit Grammatik zu tun?
Ein (semantisch) falscher Satz lenkt  Deutschlernende vom (hier) Wesentlichen (der Grammatik) ab, sonst nichts!


Hutschi said:


> Sasha Marianna Salzmann: Ich saß da, starrte an die Wand über dem Fernseher. (in "Außer sich")
> Rainer Gross: "Er rollt es einmal gegen die Richtung, um es zu glätten, piekt es mit vier Reißnägeln an die Wand über dem Fernseher, sodass er es immer sehen kann." in "Holiday".


In diesen 2 Sätzen starrt der Sprechende (bzw. piekt er ein Poster) auf/an  einen bestimmten Teil der Wand - über dem Fernseher. (Siehe #15)


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Ich sehe die Wand über dem Fernseher.


... is a sensible sentence, because in this sentence,_ über dem Fernseher_ can be interpreted as an adjunct.
You can switch the independent phrase (adjunct) into the prefield (#A') while if you do that with the dependent prepositional attribute (#A''), this sounds very awkward:

A: _Ich sehe die Wand über dem Fernseher._
-> A':_ Über dem Fernseher sehe ich (nur) die Wand (, kein Bild)._
-> A'':_ Die Wand über dem Fernseher sehe ich(, nicht aber die [andere] Wand dahinter). _​
If you switch positions in the following sentence, the only gramatically possible interpretations are most likely to be logical nonsense:

B: _Ich hänge das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher._
-> B':_ Über dem Fernseher hänge ich das Bild an die Wand. _(adjunct)
-> B'':_ An die Wand über dem Fernseher hänge ich das Bild. _(prepositional attribute)​
#B' would indicate my own position while hanging the picture on the wall.
#B'' (like #A'') would suggest there is a special wall limited to the area above the TV set, differing from possibly yet another wall stretching across the area behind the TV set.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ein (semantisch) falscher Satz lenkt


Was soll "semantisch falsch" heißen? Semantisch kann ein Satz _sinnvoll_ oder _sinnlos_ sein resp. _konsistent_ oder _inkonsistent_ sein aber nicht _wahr_ (außer Tautologien) oder _falsch _(außer bei Selbstwidersprüchlichkeit).


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> In diesen 2 Sätzen starrt der Sprechende auf einen bestimmten Teil der Wand - über dem Fernseher. (Siehe #15)


Genau.
Und diese Betrachtungsweise kann auch auftreten bei: Der Heimwerker hängt etwas auf an der Wand - über dem Fernseher.



Gernot Back said:


> ...
> -> B'':_ An die Wand über dem Fernseher hänge ich das Bild. _(prepositional attribute)​
> #B' would indicate my own position while hanging the picture on the wall.
> #B'' (like #A'') would suggest there is a special wall limited to the area above the TV set, differing from possibly yet another wall stretching across the area behind the TV set.


I understand it neither as #B'  nor as #B''

I understand it as #B'''

#B''':_ An die Wand über dem Fernseher hänge ich das Bild. = An die Wand oberhalb des Fernsehers = an den Teil der Wand, der sich oberhalb des Fernsehers befindet._

PS: But I think, I understand the problem. It is a kind of idiom. If you analyse the parts and do not consider the context, it can change the meaning. It is similar to "Können Sie mir bitte sagen, wie spät es ist?" - It asks for the time, not for the ability to tell the time, as the grammar of the sentence suggests. In our sentence it is a place on the wall with a higher hight then the the hight of the TV. It is neither another wall nor the whole wall.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> ... is sub-standard too in my opinion. The only grammatically correct interpretation is that of _über dem Fernseher_ as a prepositional attribute and part of the phrase indicating the direction (directive complement), which, as I already pointed out, doesn't make sense except in the case of an incomplete wall.


Ich halte das, wie gesagt, für unnötige Wortklauberei. Wenn der Fernseher direkt an der Wand steht oder gar an ihr hängt, halte ich _die Wand über dem Fernseher_ im Sinne von _die Wandfläche, die sich oberhalb des Fernsehers befindet_ für eine vernünftige Ortsbeschreibung. Und diese kann als ganze nach _an_ entweder im Dativ oder im Akkusativ stehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Was soll "semantisch falsch" heißen? Semantisch kann ein Satz _sinnvoll_ oder _sinnlos_ sein resp. _konsistent_ oder _inkonsistent_ sein aber nicht _wahr_ (außer Tautologien) oder _falsch _(außer bei Selbstwidersprüchlichkeit).


_Ich halte das für unnötige Wortklauberei.
_- Vorhin hatte ich es eilig. Nachem ich #24 gepostet hatte, fand ich auch, dass ich "sinnvoll" hätte schreiben sollen, aber ich hatte keine Zeit mehr, das zu korrigieren.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> _Ich halte das für unnötige Wortklauberei.
> _- Vorhin hatte ich es eilig. Nachem ich #24 gepostet hatte, fand ich auch, dass ich "sinnvoll" hätte schreiben sollen, aber ich hatte keine Zeit mehr, das zu korrigieren.


Ok, damit habe ich keine Probleme. Aber darüber, ob der Ausdruck semantisch sinnvoll ist streiten wir uns ja noch.

Metasprachlich halte ich in dieser Diskussion hohe terminologische Präzision (Wortklauberei) leider schon für _nötig_. Sonst reden wir immer mehr aneinander vorbei. Für _unnötig_ halte ich sie nur objektsprachlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Können wir uns einigen, dass es eine Art Idiom ist? Im gegebenen Kontext ist es jedem klar, was gemeint ist, denke ich zumindest.
In Mathematik oder Geometrie ist es ungenau. Auch, wenn das Zimmer eine ungewöhnliche Geometrie hat, könnte es die Bedeutung ändern.

---
Je nach Verwendung von Akkussativ und Dativ sind es verschiedene Betrachtungsweisen desselben Sachverhaltes.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Können wir uns einigen, dass es eine Art Idiom ist?


Ich würde sagen _Nein_. Ich kann nicht sehen, wie uns das weiterbringen sollte. Alles, was strittig ist, kurzerhand zu "Idiom" zu deklarieren führt nur zu noch mehr Verwirrung. Ausserdem wäre für den Status "Idiom" (trvialerweise) notwendig, dass der Ausdruck idiomatisch ist, und darüber besteht keine Einigkeit.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Ich halte das, wie gesagt, für unnötige Wortklauberei. Wenn der Fernseher direkt an der Wand steht oder gar an ihr hängt, halte ich _die Wand über dem Fernseher_ im Sinne von _die Wandfläche, die sich oberhalb des Fernsehers befindet_ für eine vernünftige Ortsbeschreibung.


Ich glaube, der Punkt, über den wir uns streiten, ist, ob es sich bei _Wand _-wie für mich- im strittigen Originalsatz um ein zählbares Einzelstück (etwa wie in; _meine vier Wände_) oder um eine nicht stückmäßig, allenfalls quadratzentimetermäßig zählbare Menge an _Wand(*fläche*) _handelt, etwa wie in _Nebelwand_. Für mich gilt allerdings: Wand ≠ Wandfläche.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Für mich gilt allerdings: Wand ≠ Wandfläche.


Ok, das ist dann wohl tatsächlich der Kern des Dissents, ob man hier, zumindest umgangssprachlich, fünfe grade sein lassen kann oder nicht.

Ich meine, das kann man so stehen lassen: Kein muttersprachlicher Konsens. Einverstanden?


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> ...Für mich gilt allerdings: Wand ≠ Wandfläche.


Für mich ist es unerheblich. Abgesehen davon, dass man ein bild nicht an eine Wandfläche hängt (das habe ich noch nie gehört), sondern an eine Wand.
Die Wand, an die ich ein Bild hänge, ist eine Einheit aus Wand (im engeren Sinn) und Wandfläche. (Fläche ist Oberfläche, damit zweidimensional, eventuell mit fraktaler Dimension, Dübel ist dreidimensional, Bild anhängen hat dreidimensionale und zweidimensionale Eigenschaften.)

---
Also: Es besteht kein Konsens.
In einigen literarischen Werken und zumindest regional in der Umgangssprache wird es so verwendet, wie in der Ausgangsfrage. (Sonst wäre sie wahrscheinlich nicht aufgekommen.)

---

PS: Mir wäre nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass es nicht idiomatisch wäre.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich meine, das kann man so stehen lassen: Kein muttersprachlicher Konsens. Einverstanden?


Einverstanden. 
Ob wir damit Miguel_Classical weiterhelfen, ist eine andere Frage ....


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, wir helfen ihm.
I want to summarize.




> Could you please explain to me why it's "über dem" instead of "über den" in this phrase? Because to my understanding you are _hanging the picture over the TV Set_, which expresses motion.



*Häng das Bild an die Wand über dem Fernseher!*

Hi, Miguel, we are not in agreement in our group whether the construction is correct. I assume it is correct, and I think the author did it, too.

The cause of dativ is that the authors point of view considers the area of the wall behind and above the TV. "Behind" is not mentioned, because it is redundand by context.

The author says basically: hang the picture at the (part of the) wall placed above the TV.

= an die Wand über dem Fernseher  or  über dem Fernseher an die Wand

Many of our native speakers only allow the German form with accusative.

Here it means: hang the picture to the place above the TV at the wall. = über den Fernseher an die Wand (English and German grammar is different, I tried to render it in English.) You can omit one of the parts and it remains grammatically correct. Häng das Bild über den Fernseher - Häng es an die Wand.
But this is more fuzzy, you need both informations.




---

Hier noch eine Nebenfrage:
Wie wäre  "Häng das Bild schräg über dem Fernseher an die Wand."? (Bei mir hängt die Uhr schräg über dem Fernseher an der Wand.)


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Bei mir hängt die Uhr schräg über dem Fernseher an der Wand.


Wie kannst Du das nur dulden?
Spaß beiseite: aus meiner Sicht ist der Satz _Häng das Bild schräg über dem Fernseher an die Wand _ganz korrekt. Ein Akkusativ (an _die _Wand) reicht meinetwegen aus, um auf das Ziel hinzuweisen. Außerdem würde ich die Beschreibung der Stellung - durch die 'Einheit'  _schräg über dem Fernseher - _keineswegs ändern.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> aus meiner Sicht ist der Satz _Häng das Bild schräg über dem Fernseher an die Wand _ganz korrekt.


Ja, das ist eindeutig richtig, eben weil  _"schräg über dem Fernseher" _eine bestimmte Stelle (an) der Wand bezeichnet.


----------

